# Nach Export läuft Applikation nicht mehr???



## menet (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo

Was kann das sein? Wenn ich meine Applikation aus Eclipse aus starte, funktioniert alles bestens, aber nach dem Export läuft gar nichts? Was mache ich falsch? Laut Log-File findet er offenbar meine Startklasse nicht? Aber die ist doch da?! Hatte schon mal jemand das selbe Problem, oder kann mir sonst jemand helfen?

Bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar!!!

Hier das Logfile:


> !SESSION 2009-03-24 16:44:22.712 -----------------------------------------------
> eclipse.buildId=unknown
> java.version=1.6.0_07
> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2009)

Da fehlt dir wohl was:
Caused by: org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.xml not found
check mal deine build.properties, ob du auch alles nötige im binary build hast.


----------



## menet (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Wildcard

Danke, soeben hab ich den Fehler gefunden! Es war nicht eine fehlende Klasse, sondern eine Funktion in der Application.java Klasse, die da nicht hin gehörte! Das mochte Eclipse gar nicht, obwohl es beim direkten Start aus der IDE keine Rolle spielte... Aber nun läuft es!
Sorry! Danke aber für die Hilfe!


----------

